# Paint help please



## Nightingale-b (May 2, 2020)

Hello , we have decided to paint our walls a light grey however I’m stumped for where to actually stop with this kind of ceiling. Do I paint the ceiling and steps to the skylight a white ?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

You do whatever you want, it's your house.

I would start by finding a program online which allows you to upload pics and manipulate the colors. Many paint companies have one.


----------



## Nightingale-b (May 2, 2020)

I’ve been looking around for one of these do you know a good one ?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

here is one
https://www.sherwin-williams.com/visualizer#/active/default


----------



## jyoungs (Apr 8, 2020)

You could possibly paint the walls and then leave one of the steps out and then paint the top part. That way it would look cool with a little bit of contrast. It might give it a little bit of spunk if you’re into that. The layered steps of theWell that you have gives a lot of possibility for design. You could even paint stars on the top if you like.


----------



## Nightingale-b (May 2, 2020)

jyoungs said:


> You could possibly paint the walls and then leave one of the steps out and then paint the top part. That way it would look cool with a little bit of contrast. It might give it a little bit of spunk if you’re into that. The layered steps of theWell that you have gives a lot of possibility for design. You could even paint stars on the top if you like.


Love this, yes I did think about mixing the colours up. We’ve actually rearranged the house and decided this is far better as a dining room so I’m not sure I want to make it grey anymore as it’s so lovely and bright for a dining space.


----------



## Nightingale-b (May 2, 2020)

That is exactly what we did looks great thanks for your input


----------

